# Need help installing Studio One X pls



## Alohabob (May 24, 2017)

Any of you know why I can't seem to get Studio One X to work? When I run install.cmd it says it copied one file successfully, which I think is supposed to be the liblame.dll, but I could be wrong, into the same folder that Studio One.exe is in. But I don't it working when I launch S1.


----------



## MatFluor (May 24, 2017)

It's not the Answer you need now - but a new release is due pretty soon - with easier install - I think you should wait for that - to save re-installing after the new version comes out


----------



## MatFluor (May 24, 2017)

Wait a second - did you download the Executable?

If Yes:
The cmd file didn't work out of the box for me so here's what I did to make it work:

Unzip the stuff somewhere
open a command prompt (cmd) as administrator
Press the windows key
enter "cmd"
Right-click on the recommended app and "open as administrator"

Navigate to the directory you extracted the stuff to (type "cd .." to go out of a directory, meaning one level up and "cd DIRECTORY" to go into DIRECTORY
type "install.cmd"
and you're done


----------



## Alohabob (May 24, 2017)

Ok, I did that but I don't see anything that looks like it's working. For example, that Articulation Assistant, can't find it anywhere.


----------



## MatFluor (May 24, 2017)

I'm not sure if that's in the scripts - but you should see an "X" button on your interface, click that and you see the StudioOneX toolbar.

The Articulation Assistant is the AA Button.

I'm heading to bed - you know how to input the articulations? And if it's part of the scripts library - the new version isn't out yet (except he put that into the executable lib, which wouldn't make too much sense)

As said, I'm going to bed, so I can answer in about 8 hours


----------



## Alohabob (May 24, 2017)

No rush. Where would the X button be? I don't see it anywhere. That's why I'm wondering if it's even installing correctly. What's the file that should have been installed and where? Wondering if maybe it didn't get put in the right place.


----------



## Bunford (May 24, 2017)

Alohabob said:


> No rush. Where would the X button be? I don't see it anywhere. That's why I'm wondering if it's even installing correctly. What's the file that should have been installed and where? Wondering if maybe it didn't get put in the right place.


It's on top bar in the middle.

When I downloaded 1.2.2 it didn;t seem to have the studioonex.package file in it, just the lame.dll, cfg, intall.cmd and a.txt doc. Download a previous version and the .package file will be in there.

I manually installed by putting the .package file in the Scripts folder in C:\Program Files\PreSonus\Studio One and dropped the lame and cfg files from 1.2.2 in the main Studio One directory. Not sure if that is all correct, but it all seems to be there and working.


----------



## Alohabob (May 24, 2017)

I think I will just wait till the next version because the X isn't there, nor is the .package file. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bunford (May 24, 2017)

Here is the complete bundle for you...and here is where the X is...


----------



## Whiskey (May 25, 2017)

Great to see users helping out each other, many thanks! Having said that I'm in AWE at how simple things can cause so much trouble and misunderstanding.

First off, from the very top of http://studioonex.narechk.net/

"Studio One X is a privately developed set of extensions for the PreSonus Studio One DAW. It consists of two independent parts: an _executable library_ with configuration file and a _scripts library_."

Installing one part does not bring the features of the other. Both Exec & Scritps parts can be installed on Windows. Only Scripts part can be installed on OSX. Exec and Scripts Libraries are distributed separately in different zip packages. Only Exec part has been updated so far to v1.2.2.

If my command of the english language is insufficient please advice the proper wording so that everyone can understand the meaning of the text at http://studioonex.narechk.net/ 

Next: please *refrain from posting copyrighted materials* without copyright owner's (that's me) explicit permission. This is especially important if there are problems with the content, since I can easily pull the files causing problems from my website but not the files floating around the net.

Regarding problems with install.cmd on Windows: I'm no batch script guru and for the life of me I cannot see any errors in the batch scripts. From what I've seen posted as screenshots it looks like the install file is being executed from within the archive, hence files to be copied not found. The installation procedure is very simple and can be easily deduced from viewing install.cmd in a text editor. I'm certain that everyone owning a computer has the skills to rename and copy files on a harddrive.


----------



## devonmyles (May 25, 2017)

Whiskey said:


> Great to see users helping out each other, many thanks! Having said that I'm in AWE at how simple things can cause so much trouble and misunderstanding.
> 
> First off, from the very top of http://studioonex.narechk.net/
> 
> ...



Thank you Whiskey.
I think I will download this and give it try.


----------



## Alohabob (May 25, 2017)

The current zip that I downloaded from the site did not have the .package file in it. Perhaps it was just accidentally left out, I'm not sure. However, the .zip provided above did and now I'm able to use this great addon. Thanks so much!


----------



## Bunford (May 25, 2017)

Whiskey said:


> Great to see users helping out each other, many thanks! Having said that I'm in AWE at how simple things can cause so much trouble and misunderstanding.
> 
> First off, from the very top of http://studioonex.narechk.net/
> 
> ...


I have now deleted the .zip file from my post out of respect for you as the copyright owner.

However, as constructive criticism, I have to say that the install instructions and downloads could be made much clearer. I think the lack of clarity here, perhaps due to linguistic barriers that is of no fault of yours, it makes it seem overly complex and cumbersome for what is actually quite simple. Virtually every forum that is audio/Studio One related seems to have at least a handful of posts about installing Studio One X and/or not understanding what needs to be downloaded and from where. As an example, you state that there are two files and one is an executable. This is normal terminology for .exe files, and not seeing a .exe file in the downloaded zipped can immediately cause confusion as to what to do and what to look for.

In addition, the install.cmd did not work at all for me. Running normally threw up an error of no permissions:





and running as administrator gave an error about necessary files not being there to be found:





This happens when run from downloads folder, Studio One's root folder in C:\Program Files or anywhere else on my PC. Perhaps a much simpler step-by-step guide to manually install the whole thing, i.e. the two independent parts, would be useful? As an example:

To install full features on Windows 64 bit with 64 bit Studio One follow this guide. For 32 bit Studio One, you will need to download the x86 zip files and install into the relevant C:\Program Files (x86)\PreSonus\Studio One 3 folder:

1. Download StudioOneX-v1.2.2-x64.zip *and* StudioOneX-v2.1.0-package.zip and unzip both on your machine (_might be useful here to provide direct links to both zip files_).

2. From the unzipped *StudioOneX-v1.2.2-x64* folder, copy the *config.cfg* and *lame.dll *files to *C:\Program Files\PreSonus\Studio One 3 *(default installation folder) or your customised installation's root Studio One 3 folder.

3. From the unzipped *StudioOneX-v2.1.0-package* folder, copy the *studioonex.package* file to *C:\Program Files\PreSonus\Studio One 3\Scripts *(default installation folder) or your customised installation's Scripts folder.

4. You can now open Studio One. If already opened, you need to restart for scripts to take effect. Once Studio One has opened up, go to the Song page and you should now see the *X* at the top in the middle of the page. Click this X and it will show up the Studio One X toolbar.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (May 25, 2017)

@Whiskey Do we have to register to the forums to get the download links?


----------



## Whiskey (May 26, 2017)

Bunford said:


> However, as constructive criticism, I have to say that the install instructions and downloads could be made much clearer. I think the lack of clarity here, perhaps due to linguistic barriers that is of no fault of yours, it makes it seem overly complex and cumbersome for what is actually quite simple. Virtually every forum that is audio/Studio One related seems to have at least a handful of posts about installing Studio One X and/or not understanding what needs to be downloaded and from where. As an example, you state that there are two files and one is an executable. This is normal terminology for .exe files, and not seeing a .exe file in the downloaded zipped can immediately cause confusion as to what to do and what to look for.



Constructive feedback is always welcome and appreciated. The problems with install.cmd have been resolved and an updated version has been posted on the forums, thanks to the users who provided feedback and assistance.

Studio One X Scripts Library has been pulled and is no longer available. A new version of the Scripts Library will be posted on the forums when ready.

Users will need to register with the forums to be able to participate in discussion and download Studio One X files. Very important to understand: Studio One X is NOT a product. It is a personal project developed for personal needs and shared with the world pro bono. The users will need to support each other, either by using the platform provided by me at http://forums.narechk.net/ or by other means, in order for this project to stay public.


----------

